# Iver Johnson



## Howard Gordon (Dec 5, 2015)

I spent 2 + days on this bike.  First I took it all apart, cleaned every nut and bolt, repacked all bearings, buffed the chrome, polished the paint, waxed everything then re-assembled.  An original condition bicycle to add to my collection.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 5, 2015)

Extremely nice, beautiful. Super great bike.


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 5, 2015)

Looks really good!


----------



## sleepy (Dec 5, 2015)

Gorgeous bike, nice job!


----------



## Handyman (Dec 6, 2015)

Very nice looking and clean Iver with tough to find late truss rods.  Got to love it! Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 6, 2015)

Amazing bicycle love it!!!


----------

